# Looking To Get a Puppy -- I Need Your Advice



## RawsomeRed

Hi All,

I'm very new to this forum but happy that I've found it because there seems to be a lot of people here with a ton of knowledge about the Havanese.

I love the Havanese breed and have been wanting to get one for awhile but unfortunately I can't afford $1200 to $2500 to buy one. I found an ad on a website from a breeder that lives close to me (another important factor, as I'm a bit apprehensive about shipping a puppy) and they are offering to sell a puppy for around $500 (which is within my price range).

I know it must sound horrible of me that I'm looking around to buy a Havanese at the cheapest price I can, but it truly comes down to the affordability factor at this time. We will love the puppy no less and are planning for him to be a close member of our family, and he will be spoiled to pieces, but I do have to be a bit practical right now in trying to purchase one.



I need your advice...

Provided that we're able to go and meet the puppy and we find that his personality fits with ours and appears to be in good health...

1. What questions should I ask the breeder?

2. Should I be really concerned that the breeder would be willing to let one
of these little cuties go for such a low price (is this too good to be true)?

3. Are there other (more reputable) avenues I could explore to find a puppy
within my price range?

4. Has anyone else on the board gone this route and how did it turn out?


Thanks,


----------



## Beamer

Hello and welcome to the forum!

Not aure about a hav at a discounted price.. sometimes those good deals do not work out... 

Could you post the link to the add or breeder website?

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## RawsomeRed

Here is the link:
http://losangeles.kijiji.com/c-Pets-Dogs-puppies-havanese-male-puppy-500-obo-W0QQAdIdZ77975584


----------



## Scooter's Family

With all the horror stories about puppy mills I'd do some research on the breeder to be sure about where they came from. Check to be sure they did all of the health testing on the parents too. Lots of breeders on here can give you great advice!


----------



## Havtahava

Is this Hav advertised at $500 or being offered to YOU (after screening & conversations). If it is the first, the breeder probably doesn't show their dogs* or do health testing.

Remember that a cheaper dog in the beginning can end up being pricier in the end. However, a full-priced Havanese doesn't mean that a breeeder shows or health tests either. It pays (pun not intended) to research breeders carefully.

*The purpose of showing is to ensure the breed conforms to our written standard. If a breeder doesn't care about that, they probably don't care about temperament or any of the other Havanese traits either & you may have better luck getting one from a shelter or rescue.


----------



## Esperanita

To me, $500 sounds really low. When I got Cuba, I paid less than market rates (about $900), however, I visited a couple breeders in North Georgia, I went to their homes and saw the conditions the puppies were raised in. One of the breeders was honest and said that they had dropped their prices because of the bad economy (this was in July). It was surprising because this breeder traveled up and down the east coast hand delivering puppies and they were still having difficulties.

Cuba is my first pet ever and I probably didn't ask the right questions but so far everything has been great. He has a great personality and everyone remarks at how friendly and outgoing he is. He is also incredibly smart and has a mind of his own.

Hope


----------



## bentimom

i think $500.00 is reallly low. i would worry about health testing.
i paid $1,500 for charley and $2,500 for belle.
good luck,
michelle


----------



## Cheryl

I ditto Kimberly. $500 seems very low and I would question their breeding standard.

So I would ask:
1 Do you show your parents?
2. What health testing do you do? Be specific.
3. Tell me about the parents, how many litters momma has had, and how many pups in this litter.
4. What is your goal in breeding your dogs?
5. What do you do to better the breed?
6. Tell me about the breed standard and how this parent or pup compares. 
7. Tell me a bit about this pups personality and how you came to that conclusion.


----------



## ama0722

First welcome to the forum! The breed is very addicting!

I am also thinking puppy mill as $500 is very low and the sad thing is they are sold on AKC full registration!I can say this as I have 2 havanese- one from an amazing breeder and one from a breeder who seemed like a nice person but the breed wasn't her priority. I didn't buy the one from the lesser breeder for a way cheaper price, I just didn't do enough homework. I My two havanese are both very loved but very different in nature and Dora wasn't very well socialized. She has turned out to be a good dog but I have put countless hours into her training and way more than the money I spent to purchase her. My opinion is save up your money and get a puppy from a great breeder. While this seems hard, the initial cost of the puppy is nothing compared to the vet and etc. costs and that can especially apply to a backyard breeder and puppy mill. 

Amanda


----------



## Mizell26

Well, I clicked the site...and the first thing I thought was ODORLESS?????????? I don't know about the rest of you hav owners but my Zoe does stink from time to time....no maybe not as bad as other dogs but she does still smell like a dog from time to time and I bathe her every two weeks to help with the smell. I would really have to visit before I ever gave anyone a dime....and I sure would not give out my credit card information....YIKES! I love my ZOE and yes hated paying that price but I have paid more for a dog....and not only that but have paid less for a dog but over years time have her at the beauty parlor all the time came a great price also. I don't have the best of advice but I would be VERY VERY careful and make sure the hav is in great health and that I was not being scammed.


----------



## RawsomeRed

I really appreciate all of your comments and advice. I am VERY nervous about this ad, although because we want one so bad, I'm still intrigued and naively hopeful. I definitely haven't set my mind to purchase the puppy, but I wanted to get your opinions. My mind isn't made up and the breeder is local and says I can come visit the puppy. The breeder also says the puppy is full AKC registered, has been vet checks, has shots, has been dewormed and comes with a 1 year health guarantee.


----------



## Posh's Mom

I have to admit that I learned the hard way that sometimes you get what you pay for. I bought my great dane from a back yard breeder that I found through an ad in the paper. He was "reduced" to $250 from, $500 (still a low price) because he was "old" at 14 weeks and the "breeder" already had another litter to place in homes. I am positive that this breeder did not health test her breeding dogs. She met me at a county fair with the puppy, hello red flag, and I never did see the home he was from or meet his parents. I will tell you that although I loved this dog dearly I truly paid the price and more for his temperment and health both suffered. I had him x rayed at six months and found he major arthritis in his knees and hips and hardly any cartilage in those joints. I put him down this year at the age of SIX! It was terrible. He had zero confidence, I was his confidence and this is frightening in a dog of this size who when afraid shows aggression.

My husband took a lot of convincing to get a dog this time around, he was a bit burned out by the dane who was never his idea of a "dog." Meanwhile, when we finally fell a breed that we felt really matched our family, I was adamant about getting one from a responsible breeder who health tested her dogs. Well, my breeder was selling her dogs for $1800 which was more than I've paid for some cars in my lifetime...but I knew and know that she is worth a million times more than that price. I found my dog, saved up and have no regrets. BYTW, it took me about two years to get my dog...good things come to those who wait. Right?


----------



## Olliesmom

my solution....

Havanese rescue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

most are around $500....

you get to know alot.about them upfront...

and they need mommies and daddies....

and they will love you forever....

SOOOOO worth the trip to get them.....

just look at the babies that need loving parents....eace:


----------



## Posh's Mom

If you don't want to wait and price is a big factor, I think I would look into rescue...


----------



## Kathy

Hi,
Welcome to the forum! After reviewing the ad you found on that web site, my first response is "Oh my, what is wrong?" If it seems too good to be true, it probably is, just like in anything we are going to purchase. Buying a puppy from a reputable breeder will save you a lot of time and money down the road. A reputable breeder will be there for you long after you bring your puppy home. I have many questions on my web site that I suggest you ask this "breeder" before you go see that cute puppy. Also, if you go to some dog shows in your area and meet other breeders, you might meet a breeder that will work with you. 

I don't know if you have children, but you could make it a family affair by everyone saving to get the dog you all really want. The best analogy I can give you is this. Something we want really badly but don't have the money to purchase it immediately, makes many of us save up to be able to purchase it. Like buying Nike shoes vs getting the Walmart brand. 

Asking lot's of questions now, well save you lot's of money later.


----------



## JASHavanese

RawsomeRed said:


> Here is the link:
> http://losangeles.kijiji.com/c-Pets-Dogs-puppies-havanese-male-puppy-500-obo-W0QQAdIdZ77975584


The breeders I know and network with give a lifetime guarantee, not a year. If health problems are going to show they don't usually do it in the first year. Have you thought of getting a rescue? Then you'd know about the health of the dog as they're pretty good at checking them out.


----------



## Leeann

Mizell26 said:


> Well, I clicked the site...and the first thing I thought was ODORLESS??????????


LOL The first thing I noticed was OBO (or best offer) on the price.:suspicious:

When me and my DH were looking for a dog the price of a havanese really pushed us away at first but then we both kept going back and looking at the breed and decided this was the breed we wanted. Once we made the decision to spend the amount of money we saved and waited, instead of getting a gift for christmas and birthdays we added to our puppy fund, we did this for Riley and then the following year did the same thing for Monte. They are the BEST christmas and birthday gifts we could ever have gotten each other.


----------



## Leeann

Oh and another thing I wanted to add is it’s not just the price of the puppy you are going to have to spend. I remember that first Christmas we hadn’t even found a breeder yet but my x-mas list to my friends and family consisted of all things for the puppy like crate, bed, toys, brushes, bowls, blanket.. Plus add in the cost of the vet visit when puppy first comes home, that breeder mentions shots but I’m sure it is only the first round or possible 2 rounds of shots done pending on the age, you will still need to finish the shots plus the rabies so many weeks after and then also the cost of neutering or spaying. One of the things my sister said to me when we decided to get a dog was the first year of getting a puppy can be expensive and you have to be ready to take care of him or her properly. I’m not saying in any way you are not ready it was just nice for me to have someone remind me of all the things that come with getting a puppy, it really helped me to be better prepared. Best of luck to you in what ever you decide to do.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

I didn't click on the link since it seems like others have given you pretty sound opinions regarding that. Also, the cost of the dog itself is certainly not the only cost you'll face, especially the first year. Several vet visits, the rest of the shots (depending on how old the puppy is) and supplies can easily cost you another significant amount of money. And, even with a health guarantee from a breeder, there are other things that can happen, such as accidents, you need to be able to handle. My Roxie broker her leg within the first months we had her and it was, easily, a $1,000 vet expense, $100 for an ex-pen, etc., etc. And that was for a "simple" break... no surgery. Then there was the $100 for the computer cord she chewed up! Well, you get the picture, I'm sure.

I'm not saying this to discourage you. But, this being my first dog ever, it has been more expensive than I thought. I just think you should consider that you are taking on another financial obligation, much like a child, that will last for 15 years or so.


----------



## good buddy

I clicked on the link and you are taking a huge chance with this. The breeder advertises 500.00 OBO meaning she isn't interested in interviewing you and seeing where the pup goes. Her only interest is in the money. A breeder only interested in making money generally doesn't invest much in the dogs they have or their good health. A one year guarentee isn't going to do you much good in most cases because the really serious stuff shows up later than a year old and your head will be swimming the first year with potty training and such so that you may even miss noticing a problem. Typically breeders of this sort don't really take care of problems anyways, if the pup has a serious problem they usually offer to take the pup back and trade you for another and I can't think of anyone that can do that~~trade back the little one you've come to love for another pup that could also eventually have the same problems.  If you can afford 500.00 and you are also able to handle the costs of pup gear and vet visits...which can all add up to some high dollars, I would strongly recommend Havanese Rescue. They get in some lovely dogs! Take a look for yourself! http://www.google.com/search?q=Hava...-us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1 eez I hope the URL works because I can't get it to come up this mornign and I really want you to see...they have some cute dogs right now! RikiDaisy posts often with pics of dogs in rescue too!


----------



## boo2352

I would even worry about going to visit. A friend at work bought a puppy from a woman who's been arrested in MA for running a puppy mill. She invited my friend to the house to meet the puppy, and when she got there, she saw a very cute puppy but was so horrified by the conditions that she felt she had to rescue him and bought him on the spot. I've read since then that this is one of their ploys.

Rescue sounds like a great idea -- please consider it.


----------



## Paradise Havs

Hi,
I'm brand new here and happy to have found this site. I have three Havs.

Here are my two cents. There is also a problem with buying from an unknown breeder that you may see a lovely fluffy puppy in their nice family room when the truth is that it has been in a cramped cage in an out of sight outbuilding! If you ever go to the web sites of busted puppy mills, they look like idyllic family homes! There are so many genetic disasters lurking in the Havanese genes and it is so easy to pass of less expensive bichon mixes and Havanese mixes for purebred Havanese that anyone looking for a puppy should be really, really careful when looking for a puppy at any price! But every time you own a dog you can be hit at any time with big expensive vet bills! My Bentley fell of the back of the couch while asleep, (imagine a Havanese not sleeping on the back of a couch!), broke a tooth and ended up taking him out of town to a dental surgeon vet. With expenses about equaling what we bought him for! 

Phew! That was more than two cents!


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Paradise Havs said:


> Hi,
> I'm brand new here and happy to have found this site. I have three Havs.


Off topic, but... WELCOME! I just love your avatar!!!


----------



## Paradise Havs

Oops! Just learning! That's Rosie the fastest paper towel shredder in the miswest!


----------



## SaydeeMomma

Paradise Havs

Rosie and my Saydee should have a Shred-Off. I have a sick feeling Saydee would win! She's proved over and over again that "The dog ate my homework" thing is not just a ploy for kids to get out of schoolwork...

See MY avatar? Those little jaws go on and on like the Energizer bunny.


----------



## RawsomeRed

Thanks EVERYONE for your thoughtful insights and advice. I did decide against going down that road. After talking with my husband we've decided to just try to wait and save to afford one and we'll also looking into adopting a rescue. Adoption is actually my preferred method of getting a pet, but I don't believe our chances of adopting a Havanese puppy are all that encouraging. I have nothing against older dogs, but the family (me, hubby, son, grandma) kind have our hearts set on a puppy.
Until we're in the position to get one I'll just keep doing my research so we'll be prepared when the opportunity arrives.

BTW...
I love looking at the pics of your babies. They're all so beautiful!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Kudos to you for researching this prior to making a decision. I hope when you do get your puppy you're all thrilled!!!


----------



## SaydeeMomma

Yes, it's nice to see someone really doing their research before getting a new puppy. Hope to see you again around the forum in the future!


----------



## Missy

RawsomeRed, welcome to the forum. I too applaud you for making this forum your first step. Everyone else has already put up the red flags about that listing. I agree with everyone that you should also take into consideration the other costs of the dog...There are vets, crates, food, training, grooming, etc... we go out to dinner less, take fewer vacations, buy leashes and dog bowls before I buy myself clothes... (of course some of that is because I have become a CDL- crazy dog lady) And don't forget once you get a HAV, you will want another. That being said, we love it and wouldn't change a thing (except the $3400 vet bill when Cash was sick for an example of possible expenses)

I would say, certainly look into rescue ( http://havaneserescue.com ) and also when you speak with breeders, talk about older pups ( 6-10 months). Sometimes they are pups that have been being observed for show potential and sometimes they are just not homed. It is not certain that you would get these pups for less, they have usually been trained and very nicely socialized... But sometimes a good breeder will just want to find these older pups the perfect home.

I also would not totally discount having a pup shipped. If the pup has been well socialized and you really know about and like the breeder. The pup will arrive a bit shaken, but after a good sleep, good as new. We had Cash shipped and he had no problem.

Good luck!


----------



## hedygs

Check into rescue. I know it is on the other side of the world but I found quite a few on Petfinder.com (in my area anyway).

http://www.petfinder.com/search/sea...t.Age=baby&pet.Size=S&pet.Sex=&location=48323

Could you not bring them all home?


----------



## Leeann

Kudos to you is right, this forum is a wonderful place to learn all you can and dont be afraid to jump in on any of the threads it will only build our excitment for the day you tell us you found the right puppy.


----------



## dschles

RawsomeRed said:


> I did decide against going down that road. After talking with my husband we've decided to just try to wait and save to afford one and we'll also looking into adopting a rescue.


I am certain you won't regret your decision and that your patience will be rewarded. It seems that often on this forum new members ask about a particular breeder, forum people raise red flags, and the person than buys from the less-than-great breeder anyway. So, your restraint is commendable.

Good luck in your search for the right pup for you.


----------



## Elaine

RawsomeRed,
Where do you live? State or Area, maybe you could meet some quality breeders around your area that might work with you. I think you will find that Havanese Rescue has dogs that want love so badly they would never let you down. Just think of not having to potty train. Rescue does wonderful work with the dogs they get in and some of these dogs come from breeders just like the one in the paper. You are great to have asked here and the advice is always wonderful, not always what you want to hear but at least everyone is usually honest. Good luck in your search and I know the right puppy or dog will come along.


----------



## marjrc

Another advantage to not getting a young puppy, is that although the dog, Rescue or otherwise, might be 5, 8 or 18 months old, we are talking about a breed that lives well into the late teens. So what is 1 or 2 years if you're going to have the dog as a part of your family for 10 to 15 MORE years?  They are not at all "older" at that young age after all. :biggrin1:


----------

